# Tom Knapp passes



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I just read that Tom Knapp has passed. If this is true the shooting world lost a true legend. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I read that too. Someone said it was on Shooting USA's website and I couldn't find it. So far all I can find is hear-say.


----------



## krustymc223 (Jul 19, 2009)

... It's on CZ-USA's Facebook page, and reported on www.guns.com


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Thats what I don't understand. CZ is the only one reporting it and every one including guns.com references that one post. I am sure he is probably gone, I just thought we would see more about it.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

seen him do his show at fin feather fur in ashland ohio about 10 yrs ago. R.I.P. TK


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Saw him in person myself, man that guy could lock onto a target for sure, joked about hitting flies with a bb gun @ a younger age, he deffinately will be missed, R.I.P., Tom, best to his family also, Mike


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

A link to the local tribune for his passing.

Tom Knapp, legendary Minnesota exhibition shooter, dies


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

He will surely be missed.


----------

